# Are multi-ride passes exclusively used for reserved trains? Could I use one to board an unreserved train?



## wizerd (Sep 20, 2021)

I purchased a multi-ride pass with the assumption that it will count for 10 rides, regardless of whether the train is a reserved or an unreserved service. However, when I went to select an unreserved train using my multi-ride pass, I was unable to do it. I didn't realize that the multi-ride pass limited you to exclusively reserved trains... is this true or am I just not seeing something? Could I board an unreserved train and present them my multi-ride pass and be allowed to ride? Thanks.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 21, 2021)

wizerd said:


> I purchased a multi-ride pass with the assumption that it will count for 10 rides, regardless of whether the train is a reserved or an unreserved service. However, when I went to select an unreserved train using my multi-ride pass, I was unable to do it. I didn't realize that the multi-ride pass limited you to exclusively reserved trains... is this true or am I just not seeing something? Could I board an unreserved train and present them my multi-ride pass and be allowed to ride? Thanks.


No, you must have a Ticket to board any Amtrak Train.

The Pass itself is not Valid for Transportation without a ticket.


----------



## denmarks (Sep 21, 2021)

See if any of these page apply.








Amtrak RideReserve for Multi-Ride Tickets


With Amtrak RideReserve, all passengers traveling with monthly, ten-ride or six-ride tickets will be required to confirm their intended trip on reserved services through Amtrak.com, the Amtrak app or an Amtrak agent prior to boarding.




www.amtrak.com












Multi-Ride Ticket Restrictions | Amtrak


Multi-Ride Tickets may not be used on the trains listed here. Consult an Amtrak ticket or reservations sales agent for additional details about restrictions.




www.amtrak.com


----------



## caravanman (Sep 21, 2021)

There may be some confussion between the 10 ride ticket between two fixed points, and the 10 segment traditional style rail pass?
I was able to book on a surfliner using my 10 segment (Nationwide) railpass, although this was some years ago.
As mentioned above, the pass is not a ticket to travel, it is a tool to enable you to *BOOK *tickets at reduced prices.


----------



## Pal2Pluto (Sep 22, 2021)

I'm new and learning A TON from y'all. I believe where the confusion comes is the name of the passes: "multi-ride pass" and "usa railpass" are two different animals, yet get you multiple tickets to ride. I'm getting it now. The Multi-ride pass is meant more for commuters between two commonly used stations, where the USA Railpass is meant to be more vacation mode.....right?


----------



## daybeers (Sep 22, 2021)

Pal2Pluto said:


> I'm new and learning A TON from y'all. I believe where the confusion comes is the name of the passes: "multi-ride pass" and "usa railpass" are two different animals, yet get you multiple tickets to ride. I'm getting it now. The Multi-ride pass is meant more for commuters between two commonly used stations, where the USA Railpass is meant to be more vacation mode.....right?


Yes, there are segment restrictions to the USA Railpass in that you can't travel over a certain section more than a certain number of times in the pass period. Those are listed on the railpass page.


----------

